
Blessed - a curses-like widget library for node.js - chjj
http://blog.nodejitsu.com/a-blessed-ui-for-jitsu
======
chjj
Github: [https://github.com/chjj/blessed](https://github.com/chjj/blessed) and
[https://github.com/chjj/jitsu-ui](https://github.com/chjj/jitsu-ui)

